# transmission-daemon doesn't listen on RPC port

## equeim

It happens only at system boot if both transmission-daemon and dhcpcd initscripts start automatically.

It works if I remove transmission-daemon or dhcpcd from runlevels (and start it manually).

emerge --info net-p2p/transmission net-misc/dhcpcd

```

Portage 2.2.24 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r1, 4.3.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.3.0-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-6100_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8191904 total,   5999816 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 15 Nov 2015 12:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r2::gentoo, 3.4.3-r2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.4.0::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.18.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.9::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/lib/portage/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

equeim

    location: /var/lib/portage/repos/equeim

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/equeim/equeim-overlay

    masters: gentoo

local

    location: /var/lib/portage/repos/local

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/lib/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j3"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles"

LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/var/lib/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dri exif fortran gdbm iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg mmx mmxext modules multilib ncurses nls nptl opengl openmp pam pcre png policykit readline seccomp session sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads truetype udisks unicode upower vaapi xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru ru_RU" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.4"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r3::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="qt5 -ayatana -gtk -lightweight -qt4 -systemd -xfs" ABI_X86="64"

net-misc/dhcpcd-6.9.3::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="embedded ipv6 udev" ABI_X86="64"

```

Kernel: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.3.0 with CPU optimization and BFQ patches. Config: http://pastebin.com/nJb0Ep7e

The only difference in transmission-daemon log file is this line (it appears if RPC doesn't work):

```

[2015-11-15 19:12:19.327 MSK] getaddrinfo: address family for nodename not supported (trevent.c:216)

```

How to solve this issue? Thanks.

----------

## kikko

Hi equeim

by default transmission RPC listens on 0.0.0.0:9091, don't know what can happen if transmission is started before dhcpcd...

Someone worked around it by delaying the start in the init script, but imho there should be a better way to make it to work without prepending a "sleep 200" in the init  :Confused: 

Regards

----------

## equeim

Fixed in 2.90.

----------

